# Milan: bilancio + 22 mln. Verso il pareggio? Il mercato...



## admin (30 Dicembre 2022)

Tuttosport: la prima trimestrale dell’esercizio di bilancio 2022-23 ha fatto segnare un +22 milioni che sono il sintomo positivo di conti ancora in fase di miglioramento e che, al termine della stagione sportiva, potrebbero sfiorare il pareggio di bilancio. Questo vuol dire una maggior capacità di spesa sul mercato per Maldini e Massara, chiamati sempre ad agire dentro un budget che rispecchia le possiblità d’acquisto del club che, fino ad oggi, ha imesso sul mercato denari contanti, senza esser stato costretto a dover vendere per poter finanziare le finestre di mercato. Ma in estate potrebbe anche accadere questo.


----------



## Solo (30 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: la prima trimestrale dell’esercizio di bilancio 2022-23 ha fatto segnare un +22 milioni che sono il sintomo positivo di conti ancora in fase di miglioramento e che, al termine della stagione sportiva, potrebbero sfiorare il pareggio di bilancio. Questo vuol dire una maggior capacità di spesa sul mercato per Maldini e Massara, chiamati sempre ad agire dentro un budget che rispecchia le possiblità d’acquisto del club che, fino ad oggi, ha imesso sul mercato denari contanti, senza esser stato costretto a dover vendere per poter finanziare le finestre di mercato. Ma in estate potrebbe anche accadere quest


Improbabile il pareggio a meno che non vendano Leao/Bennacer entro giugno.

A spanne i ricavi andranno a 330 e il rosso scenderà verso i 30...


----------



## El picinin (30 Dicembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Impossibile il pareggio a meno che non vendano Leao/Bennacer entro giugno.
> 
> A spanne i ricavi andranno a 330 e il rosso scenderà verso i 60...


 ma il rosso non era già di 60 milioni?


----------



## Solo (30 Dicembre 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> ma il rosso non era già di 60 milioni?


Hai ragione. Errore mio.

Quindi diciamo un meno 30. Sempre a spanne.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: la prima trimestrale dell’esercizio di bilancio 2022-23 ha fatto segnare un +22 milioni che sono il sintomo positivo di conti ancora in fase di miglioramento e che, al termine della stagione sportiva, potrebbero sfiorare il pareggio di bilancio. Questo vuol dire una maggior capacità di spesa sul mercato per Maldini e Massara, chiamati sempre ad agire dentro un budget che rispecchia le possiblità d’acquisto del club che, fino ad oggi, ha imesso sul mercato denari contanti, senza esser stato costretto a dover vendere per poter finanziare le finestre di mercato. Ma in estate potrebbe anche accadere questo.


@cesololinda


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: la prima trimestrale dell’esercizio di bilancio 2022-23 ha fatto segnare un +22 milioni che sono il sintomo positivo di conti ancora in fase di miglioramento e che, al termine della stagione sportiva, potrebbero sfiorare il pareggio di bilancio. Questo vuol dire una maggior capacità di spesa sul mercato per Maldini e Massara, chiamati sempre ad agire dentro un budget che rispecchia le possiblità d’acquisto del club che, fino ad oggi, ha imesso sul mercato denari contanti, senza esser stato costretto a dover vendere per poter finanziare le finestre di mercato. Ma in estate potrebbe anche accadere questo.


Il lavoro di risanamento economico è sotto gli occhi di tutti, ma permettetemi di dire che se non fosse stato accompagnato anche dalle vittorie mi sarebbe interessato meno di zero.
Fortunatamente le decisioni non le prendono i tifosi, alla fine ha avuto ragione Elliott e Gazidis perche sei campione d italia, con i conti a posto, un futuro che promette bene e una squadra di 21enni al 60% del loro potenziale.

Non credo razionalmente si possa chiedere di più, soprattutto in periodo covid e vedendo cosa gli altri “sono stati costretti a fare" per non fallire.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il lavoro di risanamento economico è sotto gli occhi di tutti, ma permettetemi di dire che se non fosse stato accompagnato anche dalle vittorie mi sarebbe interessato meno di zero.
> Fortunatamente le decisioni non le prendono i tifosi, alla fine ha avuto ragione Elliott e Gazidis perche sei campione d italia, con i conti a posto, un futuro che promette bene e una squadra di 21enni al 60% del loro potenziale.
> 
> Non credo razionalmente si possa chiedere di più, soprattutto in periodo covid e vedendo cosa gli altri “sono stati costretti” a fare per non fallire.


Non mi basta lollo se politica, federazioni, istituzioni, lega , uefa e chi più ne ha più ne metta non puniscono chi non è idoneo.
Il milan ha pattuito con la uefa l'esclusione dalle coppe per i conti horror, ora con le altre ci si attacca al covid?
Oggi si spalma il debito, si chiede il rinvio delle tasse, si ridiscute il prestito... ma è calcio o gioco d'azzardo?


----------



## danjr (30 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: la prima trimestrale dell’esercizio di bilancio 2022-23 ha fatto segnare un +22 milioni che sono il sintomo positivo di conti ancora in fase di miglioramento e che, al termine della stagione sportiva, potrebbero sfiorare il pareggio di bilancio. Questo vuol dire una maggior capacità di spesa sul mercato per Maldini e Massara, chiamati sempre ad agire dentro un budget che rispecchia le possiblità d’acquisto del club che, fino ad oggi, ha imesso sul mercato denari contanti, senza esser stato costretto a dover vendere per poter finanziare le finestre di mercato. Ma in estate potrebbe anche accadere questo.


Il pareggio di Bilancio sarebbe un risultato sorprendente e bisogna fare i complimenti anzitutto a Gazidis che ha lavorato tanto e bene


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non mi basta lollo se politica, federazioni, istituzioni, lega , uefa e chi più ne ha più ne metta non puniscono chi non è idoneo.
> Il milan ha pattuito con la uefa l'esclusione dalle coppe per i conti horror, ora con le altre ci si attacca al covid?
> Oggi si spalma il debito, si chiede il rinvio delle tasse, si ridiscute il prestito... ma è calcio o gioco d'azzardo?


Sfondi una porta aperta con me. 
Noi abbiamo rinunciato ad acquisti “seri” per anni e ci siamo beccati le bastonate sui denti.


----------



## Zenos (30 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: la prima trimestrale dell’esercizio di bilancio 2022-23 ha fatto segnare un +22 milioni che sono il sintomo positivo di conti ancora in fase di miglioramento e che, al termine della stagione sportiva, potrebbero sfiorare il pareggio di bilancio. Questo vuol dire una maggior capacità di spesa sul mercato per Maldini e Massara, chiamati sempre ad agire dentro un budget che rispecchia le possiblità d’acquisto del club che, fino ad oggi, ha imesso sul mercato denari contanti, senza esser stato costretto a dover vendere per poter finanziare le finestre di mercato. Ma in estate potrebbe anche accadere questo.


Il pareggio di bilancio...inizio a mettere in macchina il bandierone per i caroselli.
Questa estate aspettavamo 2 colpi perche dicevate che si liberavano risorse.
Ci siamo ritrovati in attacco un p0 rotto, una manciata di giovani in prestito ed un belga che ha tutto da dimostrare. Nel frattempo non abbiamo colmato l'ala destra,non abbiamo preso 2 portiere e terzino decente,non abbiamo sostituito una colonna a centrocampo, abbiamo perso 3 asset a 0.
Ma voi vedete un futuro roseo. Pensa te il futuro roseo io lo vedevo quando prendevamo George Weah o Sandro Nesta.


----------



## TheKombo (30 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: la prima trimestrale dell’esercizio di bilancio 2022-23 ha fatto segnare un +22 milioni che sono il sintomo positivo di conti ancora in fase di miglioramento e che, al termine della stagione sportiva, potrebbero sfiorare il pareggio di bilancio. Questo vuol dire una maggior capacità di spesa sul mercato per Maldini e Massara, chiamati sempre ad agire dentro un budget che rispecchia le possiblità d’acquisto del club che, fino ad oggi, ha imesso sul mercato denari contanti, senza esser stato costretto a dover vendere per poter finanziare le finestre di mercato. Ma in estate potrebbe anche accadere questo.


Bene, anzi benissimo ma serve assolutamente lo stadio per poter tornare a pensare veramente in grande.
Comunque lavoro della società incredibile da questo punto di vista, soprattutto se si pensa da che disastro si partiva.


----------



## danjr (30 Dicembre 2022)

Provate ad immaginare una gestione così oculata con magari l’aggiunta dello stadio! Ci si sta avviando verso un modello sostenibile che ci regalerà tante soddisfazioni. Lo stadio sarebbe la ciliegina sulla torta


----------



## El picinin (30 Dicembre 2022)

Ok questa stagione,almeno per ora si e cannato il mercato,soprattutto per il mancato integramento di CDK,ci sta certo andando sui giovani può succedere spesso,ma la strada è quella giusta.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: la prima trimestrale dell’esercizio di bilancio 2022-23 ha fatto segnare un +22 milioni che sono il sintomo positivo di conti ancora in fase di miglioramento e che, al termine della stagione sportiva, potrebbero sfiorare il pareggio di bilancio. Questo vuol dire una maggior capacità di spesa sul mercato per Maldini e Massara, chiamati sempre ad agire dentro un budget che rispecchia le possiblità d’acquisto del club che, fino ad oggi, ha imesso sul mercato denari contanti, senza esser stato costretto a dover vendere per poter finanziare le finestre di mercato. Ma in estate potrebbe anche accadere questo.


Molto molto bene, anche e soprattutto perchè con il prossimo mercato dovremo cercare di tagliare gli ultimi rimasti che non c'entrano nulla con sta squadra e concentrarci sul sistemare tutto (punta a parte, visto che Oli rinnova) 
Se riescono a far sparire Caldara, Bakayoko, Tatarusanu, Ballo Tourè e Messias mi faccio andare bene pure la permanenza di Krunic. 
Su Ibra sospendo il giudizio: vediamo come sta quando torna, se è ancora utile vedremo il da farsi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il lavoro di risanamento economico è sotto gli occhi di tutti, ma permettetemi di dire che se non fosse stato accompagnato anche dalle vittorie mi sarebbe interessato meno di zero.
> Fortunatamente le decisioni non le prendono i tifosi, alla fine ha avuto ragione Elliott e Gazidis perche sei campione d italia, con i conti a posto, un futuro che promette bene e una squadra di 21enni al 60% del loro potenziale.
> 
> Non credo razionalmente si possa chiedere di più, soprattutto in periodo covid e vedendo cosa gli altri “sono stati costretti a fare" per non fallire.


le vittorie = 1 campionato dopo 11 anni. vedremo le vittorie se proseguiranno o meno.
i 21enni ormai non sono più 21enni, mi sembra di ricordare la storia del giovane antonini. la squadra ha già passato l'apice per colpa di 2 anni di mercato totalmente inutile e cannato.

arrivare al pareggio son capace anche io, vediamo dove arriviamo coi ricavi con questa politica.


----------



## TheKombo (30 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> arrivare al pareggio son capace anche io


Ovviamente


----------



## Rudi84 (30 Dicembre 2022)

Arriviamo al pareggio di bilancio anche senza avere  come allenatore che porta trofei e bilanci aumentati


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sfondi una porta aperta con me.
> *Noi abbiamo rinunciato ad acquisti “seri” per anni e ci siamo beccati le bastonate sui denti.*



Forse il problema è racchiuso tutto in questa frase.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forse il problema è racchiuso tutto in questa frase.


È un dato di fatto fratello, lo sappiamo tutti che avessimo potuto avremmo preso Darvin Nunez a 100 milioni al netto della stagione che sta facendo e avrebbe fatto i buchi in serie A.
Ma non lo abbiamo fatto, si è scelto consciamente di sistemare i conti, lo accetto e lo capisco ma le regole devono valere per tutti.


----------



## Jino (30 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non mi basta lollo se politica, federazioni, istituzioni, lega , uefa e chi più ne ha più ne metta non puniscono chi non è idoneo.
> Il milan ha pattuito con la uefa l'esclusione dalle coppe per i conti horror, ora con le altre ci si attacca al covid?
> Oggi si spalma il debito, si chiede il rinvio delle tasse, si ridiscute il prestito... ma è calcio o gioco d'azzardo?



Concordo...sarebbe giusto il pugno duro venisse usato con tutti, non solo con chi ti sta politicamente sulle scatole.


----------



## King of the North (30 Dicembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Il pareggio di bilancio...inizio a mettere in macchina il bandierone per i caroselli.
> Questa estate aspettavamo 2 colpi perche dicevate che si liberavano risorse.
> Ci siamo ritrovati in attacco un p0 rotto, una manciata di giovani in prestito ed un belga che ha tutto da dimostrare. Nel frattempo non abbiamo colmato l'ala destra,non abbiamo preso 2 portiere e terzino decente,non abbiamo sostituito una colonna a centrocampo, abbiamo perso 3 asset a 0.
> Ma voi vedete un futuro roseo. Pensa te il futuro roseo io lo vedevo quando prendevamo George Weah o Sandro Nesta.


Amo George Weah e quello che faceva quando scendeva in campo ma il Milan attuale vincerà di più di quanto fece il Milan con lui.


----------



## Zenos (30 Dicembre 2022)

Meno male che almeno qui pareggiamo va...


----------



## Viulento (30 Dicembre 2022)

è qui che si festeggia??


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: la prima trimestrale dell’esercizio di bilancio 2022-23 ha fatto segnare un +22 milioni che sono il sintomo positivo di conti ancora in fase di miglioramento e che, al termine della stagione sportiva, potrebbero sfiorare il pareggio di bilancio. Questo vuol dire una maggior capacità di spesa sul mercato per Maldini e Massara, chiamati sempre ad agire dentro un budget che rispecchia le possiblità d’acquisto del club che, fino ad oggi, ha imesso sul mercato denari contanti, senza esser stato costretto a dover vendere per poter finanziare le finestre di mercato. Ma in estate potrebbe anche accadere questo.


Nonostante il 3-0 contro il PSV, posso tirare un sospiro di sollievo perché so che anche questo mese le bollette a casa Milan verranno pagate.


----------



## Davidoff (30 Dicembre 2022)

Tutto inutile se gli altri vanno avanti a buffi e bilanci truccati, ancora adesso sento parlare di Thuram per l’Inda e Mcallister per i ladri, sembra che a loro i soldi escano dal c*lo. Francamente mi sono stancato di vedere costantemente applicati due pesi e due misure.


----------

